# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  An Idiots Questions About Caring For A Free Roaming Pet Rabbit

## smhg

Okay...so my kids have been asking for a pet for some time.  A friend of ours has rabbits that roam free in his backyard, and he gave one to my kids.

I have NO IDEA how to care for it, and keeping it in a cage is not an option at this time (at least immediately.)  I always had caged rabbits as a kid, and it's been MANY years since I've had one.

Risk of running away or predator is small because of the cements walls all around the properties.

We put some fresh picked grass in a box (tilted sideways so it can get in and out) and gave is some rabbit food & water.

Can anyone PLEASE give me some ideas on caring for "Fluffy"?

Lows here are in the 60's.

Highs are in the high 80's.

Can I just keep water in a bowl?  There are plenty of places for it to burrow during the day to keep cool in the shade.

What kinds of garden stuff do I need to worry about it eating (tomatoes, green onions, basil, oregan, mint, rosemary?)

THANK YOU ALL for your help!

----------


## nell67

> Okay...so my kids have been asking for a pet for some time.  A friend of ours has rabbits that roam free in his backyard, and he gave one to my kids.
> 
> I have NO IDEA how to care for it, and keeping it in a cage is not an option at this time (at least immediately.)  I always had caged rabbits as a kid, and it's been MANY years since I've had one.
> 
> Risk of running away or predator is small because of the cements walls all around the properties.
> 
> We put some fresh picked grass in a box (tilted sideways so it can get in and out) and gave is some rabbit food & water.
> 
> Can anyone PLEASE give me some ideas on caring for "Fluffy"?
> ...


Anything green in your garden is the yard bunnies delight,they really wont eat the tomatoes themselves,but the plant may look yummy to him/her,water can be kept in a bowl,but needs to be changed frequently to keep it fresh and clean,and to inhibit mosquitoes from growing.


Unless it is used to commercial pellets,don't try to change it's diet as that can cause a ton of tummy troubles for him/her,offer a few pellets at a time,then a little more,half a cup a day max unless it is bred/nursing.


I don't advocate pet rabbits being free range,as they become susceptible to any disease your local wild rabbit may carry,Including rabies,worms,etc.

Also,caging one that has been free to roam from the beginning may stress it out,and allow  it to develop coccidiosis .

----------


## Justin Case

I had a pet rabbit when I was a kid, He was an indoor pet, potty trained,  was an awesome pet too !   They are very smart and easy to train,,,   He ate rabbit pellets from the feed store,  ( which i think are just little alfalfa pellets)

----------


## smhg

AvidA:  Yes, I am very serious.  I live in a place where out property has 10 foot cement walls all around it, except for the electric gate and door on the front wall.  Believe me, the rabbit is not going to bother the neighbors.

Nell:  I know you have a lot of experience in raising rabbits, so THANK YOU!!!  Great advise.  He's only a couple of months old and was actually free roaming before we got him.  Good points about the diseases & cage stress. We have decided to let him roam.  Because of the way the homes are built here, we don't get wild animals on the property.  And you are right, anything green in my garden has been his delight, especially the parsley :-\  We are getting the fence up soon.  While I am still surprised my husband brought a rabbit home for the kids w/o telling me, it is great to see my kids enjoying him and taking care of him.

Justin:  I have heard they are good house pets, but my hubby has a no pet in the house rule :-)

----------


## Justin Case

Birds of prey LOVE to eat rabbits too,,,      Just sayin .

----------


## smhg

> Birds of prey LOVE to eat rabbits too,,,      Just sayin .


Ha!  Yeah, I know.  That is the one thing I know could happen to him.  I've already told my kids that some birds like to eat bunnies.

----------


## nell67

> Ha!  Yeah, I know.  That is the one thing I know could happen to him.  I've already told my kids that some birds like to eat bunnies.


Cats and snakes would be others to look out for.otherwise,I don't think you have too much to be concerned with behind a 10ft concrete wall!

----------


## Rick

> Birds of prey LOVE to eat rabbits too,,,      Just sayin .


They like small dogs, too, apparently. Last Thursday my wife's Yokiepoo (8 lbs) was tearing down the sliding door trying to get in. When I opened the door there has a hawk sitting on the corner post of the fence. I called her a chickenshizz as she went tearing past me. She was a tad excited to say the least.

----------


## linkmissing

It will need shade, domestic bunnies do not tolerate direct sun well.
Oh! Electrical wires.  They love to chew electrical wires

----------


## your_comforting_company

A brushpile is a nice place for a bunny to call home. Our brushpile has a family of rabbits that like to nibble my peas in the garden. I don't mind sharing peas with them. I was thinking of inviting them over *for* supper...
a little use for the limbs in the yard, and good practice building a debris shelter for you. it's a win/win/win!
Good luck with the bunny!

----------

